# Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G



## GEChun (20. März 2018)

*Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Ich habe seit kurzem meinem zweit PC umgebaut, nach dem Bios Update was jetzt etwas länger gedauert hat funktioniert er auch.

Ich habe zu dem Ryzen 5 2400G meinen alten RAM 16GB G.Skill Ripjaw 4 3000Mhz CL 15 mitgenommen.
Leider muss ich jetzt feststellen, das er die Taktfrequenzen mit der Ryzen APU nicht halten kann.
Ich komme lediglich auf 2400Mhz CL 15...

Daher möchte ich den RAM jetzt gerne austauschen,  habe die Supportliste von MSI zwar schon gesehen.
Support For X370 GAMING PRO | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global

Dennoch denke ich das vielleicht der ein oder andere von Euch den optimalen RAM bereits gefunden hat?

Mainboard dazu ist ein MSI X370 Gaming Pro

Was natürlich das nonplus Ultra wäre, wenn der RAM in einem Intel System ebenfalls sehr gut performt.


----------



## Torben456 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Wie wäre es mit denen? 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-2666 | Mindfactory.de

Die solltest du ohne Probleme auf 3000MHZ CL16 kriegen.


----------



## GEChun (20. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit denen? 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-2666 | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Die solltest du ohne Probleme auf 3000MHZ CL16 kriegen.



Hmm, ok.
Allerdings gegen höheren hätte ich auch nichts finde für 2666Mhz Ram ist er relativ teuer, gibt ja 3200 für den gleichen Preis.. 

Gibt´s zu dem Ballistix Tests mit der Ryzen APU? 
Oder woher weißt du das er mit 3000Mhz läuft?


----------



## Ugar (20. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Also ich habe 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 und bekomme die nicht über 2666 stabil... Keine Ahnung warum.... Liegt vielleicht an meiner fehlenden Erfahrung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (20. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

X.M.P aktiviert?Im Bios?
Oft hilft es auch die Timings etwas anzupassen zb. v. Cl 16 auf 17,18 usw.

Edit: Wobei die Ryzen mit APU und auch die kommenden Ryzen ja schon mit 2933 Mhz Spezifiziert sind.
Zitat:
Seit der Vorstellung zur CES 2018 hat AMD die Spezifikationen des Ryzen 5 2400G und Ryzen 3 2200G noch einmal überarbeitet. Die offizielle Datenbank nennt inzwischen eine offizielle Unterstützung von DDR4-2933-RAM (via computerbase.de). Über Twitter hat AMDs Produktmanager James Prior bestätigt, dass der angegebene Takt korrekt ist (via hardwareluxx.de). Die Datenbank unterscheidet nicht zwischen Single- und Dual-Rank, womöglich wird in letzterem Fall erneut eine Abstufung auf DDR4-2667 vorliegen. Generell soll sich der Speicher-Controller weniger anfällig zeigen und OC-Taktraten gegen 2.000 MHz (DDR4-4000) ermöglichen, so AMD.


----------



## GEChun (20. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



Ugar schrieb:


> Also ich habe 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 und bekomme die nicht über 2666 stabil... Keine Ahnung warum.... Liegt vielleicht an meiner fehlenden Erfahrung.



Oder an fehlender Kompatibilität, dennoch nimmt der Ryzen 5 2400G nicht jeden RAM... 

Optimale Erfahrungswerte könnte natürlich jemand beisteuern der bereits einen 2400G besitzt! 



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> X.M.P aktiviert?Im Bios?
> Oft hilft es auch die Timings etwas anzupassen zb. v. Cl 16 auf 17,18 usw.



Nope hab es mehrere male versucht der 2400G frisst nicht mehr als 2400Mhz mit meinen jetztigen RAM. 
Was den RAM angeht ist Intel scheinbar deutlich pflegeleichter.

Dieses A-XMP will zwar 2933Mhz laden aber dann bootet er nicht mehr. 
Auf der Support Seite steht der RAM aber auch, dort kann er nur 2400Mhz.

Edit: Die Timings scheinen der APU gänzlich egal zu sein... 
Ja, steht ja auch im Bios das er mit XMP 2933Mhz laden will, aber denke es liegt am RAM Modul, meine aktuellen passen wohl nicht. @ 2933.


----------



## Torben456 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Versuch die mal 16GB G.Skill Trident Z schwarz/weiß DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de oder die 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000U) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Schwarzseher (21. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Dann die Timings eben mal manuell eintragen und etwas entschärfen
Was für Timings wählt er denn mit dem XMP Profil?


----------



## GEChun (21. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Dann die Timings eben mal manuell eintragen und etwas entschärfen
> Was für Timings wählt er denn mit dem XMP Profil?



CL 15, also die Standard Timings von dem RAM.
Er lief ja auch im Intel System @ 3000MHZ CL 15 15 15 35
Bringt aber auch keine Veränderung mit Manuell eingetragenen 16 18 18 38.
Also an den Timings liegt es nicht...

Denke ehr das es eine Problem mit dem Speichercontroller der APU oder dem Mainboard ist.

Tendiere aktuell ehr zu 
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de

Wobei ich in der Vergangenheit echt nicht so tolle Erfahrungen mit Corsair gemacht hab.
Schien mir bei denen immer wie ein Glücksspiel das wirklich alle Riegel einwandfrei laufen...

Oder was haltet ihr von denen hier?
16GB G.Skill Flare X rot DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit - DDR4-2400 (PC4-19200U) | Mindfactory.de

Nach vielen Reviews laufen die Flare X auch auf Intel Systemen wohl sehr sehr gut.
Nur da weiß ich nicht ob die ca. 2933Mhz bei der APU packen...



Torben456 schrieb:


> Versuch die mal 16GB G.Skill Trident Z schwarz/weiß DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de oder die 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000U) | Mindfactory.de



Wie z.B. die Aegis, wenn das wirklich so stimmt wie es in dem Support Teil steht, funktionieren die Aegis auch nur mit 2400Mhz. 
Generell steht kein G.Skill in der Liste mit einer höheren Frequenz...


----------



## Schwarzseher (21. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



> Er lief ja auch im Intel System @ 3000MHZ CL 15 15 15 35


Intel hat da generell weniger Probleme mit dem Ram gegenüber Ryzen Systemen.
Mit welcher Spannung lief der denn im Ryzen System?
Probier doch mal 18-18-18 mit 2933 Mhz und 1.35 V


----------



## GEChun (21. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Ich stell die Standard Voltage immer auf die vom Riegel empfohlene, die steht bereits auf 1.35V.

Hab ich schon mit CL 18 getestet..^.^
Hab es auch mit CL 21 21 21 45 getestet. Bringt kein Unterschied. Egal welche CL Rate eingestellt ist er bootet dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Schwarzseher (21. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Schon komisch.Bios wird ja aktuell sein denke ich,allein schon der CPU wegen.
Dann musst du dich wohl wirklich mal nach einem anderen Ram umschauen.
Zb. einen der in der QVL Liste steht und die 3200 mit diesem Board garantiert schaffen soll.
Der hier evt.? Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der hat wohl samsung Chips die ja bekanntlich gut sein sollen oder?


----------



## GEChun (21. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de

Ist das nicht der gleiche?


----------



## amdahl (21. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Wurde die Liste an bekannten Samsung b-die schon gepostet? [Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (16.03.18)
Für höchstmögliche Speichertaktfrequenzen bei Ryzen sollte man sich wohl daran halten.


----------



## Schwarzseher (21. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Weiß nicht genau ob das der gleiche ist.Hab den aus der QVL wie gesagt ,weil der dort mit 3200 angegeben war.Bei mir ist der teurer
16GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
Edit: scheint eine etwas andere Bezeichnung zu haben eimal M2B und einmal M2Z.


----------



## GEChun (21. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



amdahl schrieb:


> Wurde die Liste an bekannten Samsung b-die schon gepostet? [Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (16.03.18)
> Für höchstmögliche Speichertaktfrequenzen bei Ryzen sollte man sich wohl daran halten.



Klasse Tipp, gute Liste!



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Weiß nicht genau ob das der gleiche ist.Hab den aus der QVL wie gesagt ,weil der dort mit 3200 angegeben war.Bei mir ist der teurer
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> Edit: scheint eine etwas andere Bezeichnung zu haben eimal M2B und einmal M2Z.



Ja, beim günstigen steht XMP unterstützung. Beim teuren nicht..


----------



## cryon1c (21. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Seltsam, bei mir rennt Ripjaws 4 mit 3200 auf dem 2400G, einfach DOCP Profil geladen - ab damit. Sollte laufen, mit 2933 definitiv, Ryzen ist zwar zickig, aber mit den letzten Updates sind 3200 kein Thema mehr, sofern man nicht gerade noch CL14 gleichzeitig anpeilt, da wirds lustig.


----------



## GEChun (22. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Seltsam, bei mir rennt Ripjaws 4 mit 3200 auf dem 2400G, einfach DOCP Profil geladen - ab damit. Sollte laufen, mit 2933 definitiv, Ryzen ist zwar zickig, aber mit den letzten Updates sind 3200 kein Thema mehr, sofern man nicht gerade noch CL14 gleichzeitig anpeilt, da wirds lustig.



Das ist dann aber ein anderer Riegel und ein anderes Mainboard.
Ist ja bei mir ein Ripjaw 4 3000mhz cl 15 statt einem Ripjaw 4 3200 cl14.
Hab zwar noch einen Ripjaw 5 3200 cl14 aber der ist in meinem anderen Intel System verbaut und wäre zu teuer für den AMD Rechner.. 
Keine Ahnung wie weit das Mainboard da ne Rolle spielt...


----------



## cryon1c (22. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



GEChun schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber ein anderer Riegel und ein anderes Mainboard.
> Ist ja bei mir ein Ripjaw 4 3000mhz cl 15 statt einem Ripjaw 4 3200 cl14.
> Hab zwar noch einen Ripjaw 5 3200 cl14 aber der ist in meinem anderen Intel System verbaut und wäre zu teuer für den AMD Rechner..
> Keine Ahnung wie weit das Mainboard da ne Rolle spielt...



Vom Board hängt hier viel ab, die Boards sind zickig. 
Ich nutze auch 4GB Riegel, keine 8GB, sie sind anders - aber generell sollte Ryzen locker mit 3200er klarkommen, wenn man die letzten BIOS-Updates bedenkt.


----------



## GEChun (22. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Vom Board hängt hier viel ab, die Boards sind zickig.
> Ich nutze auch 4GB Riegel, keine 8GB, sie sind anders - aber generell sollte Ryzen locker mit 3200er klarkommen, wenn man die letzten BIOS-Updates bedenkt.



Dann hätte ich wohl doch das Carbon nehmen sollen, anstelle des Gaming Pro.
Oder halt ne ganz andere Marke 

Vielleicht tausch ich das ja nochmal gegen ein X470


----------



## msroadkill612 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

This site discriminates against robots.


----------



## GEChun (30. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Vom Board hängt hier viel ab, die Boards sind zickig.
> Ich nutze auch 4GB Riegel, keine 8GB, sie sind anders - aber generell sollte Ryzen locker mit 3200er klarkommen, wenn man die letzten BIOS-Updates bedenkt.



Hab mir jetzt neuen RAM bestellt, 3200Mhz.
Denke es sollte der gleiche sein wie im PCGH Aufbau.
G.Skill FlareX 3200Mhz.
Hoffentlich funzt es... kann mich ja noch mal melden!


----------



## cryon1c (30. März 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



GEChun schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt neuen RAM bestellt, 3200Mhz.
> Denke es sollte der gleiche sein wie im PCGH Aufbau.
> G.Skill FlareX 3200Mhz.
> Hoffentlich funzt es... kann mich ja noch mal melden!



Jop, melde dich, mit welchem Takt und Latenzen die Riegel laufen. Flare-X ist speziell für AMD gemacht worden, das muss funktionieren


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Jop, melde dich, mit welchem Takt und Latenzen die Riegel laufen. Flare-X ist speziell für AMD gemacht worden, das muss funktionieren



Die Flare X sind da.

Der PC startet erst gar nicht mit diesen Riegeln...   
Hab schon versucht das Bios mal zu resetten aber auch ohne Erfolg, keine Reaktion bei ihm... 

Hab ich so ein scheiß Mainboard gekauft? xD MSI Gaming Pro X370... die letzten Boards von MSI waren alle Top i.O.


----------



## amdahl (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Stecken sie in den richtigen Slots? Und laufen sie fürs Erste mal mit Standardeinstellungen?


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Hab genau nach Handbuch gehandelt..., also ja Stecken sie. DIMMB2 und DIMMA2...

Ja, keine Bios Einstellungen vorgenommen, sogar Batterie mal kurz entfernt und gewartet...


----------



## cryon1c (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Es gibt nichts schlechtes über das Board an sich, kann aber sein das es nen Treffer hat. Alten RAM rein, BIOS auf Default, neuen RAM rein und guggen. 

Wie ich sagte, Ryzen ist zwar zickiger was RAM angeht als die aktuellen Intel CPUs, aber 3200 sollte locker laufen aktuell, speziell mit Flare-X die praktisch dafür gemacht wurden und mit nahezu allen AMD-Boards durchgetestet wurden.
DoA kann auch sein, also erstmal die Flare-X woanders testen oder mit jeweils einem Riegel starten.


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts schlechtes über das Board an sich, kann aber sein das es nen Treffer hat. Alten RAM rein, BIOS auf Default, neuen RAM rein und guggen.
> 
> Wie ich sagte, Ryzen ist zwar zickiger was RAM angeht als die aktuellen Intel CPUs, aber 3200 sollte locker laufen aktuell, speziell mit Flare-X die praktisch dafür gemacht wurden und mit nahezu allen AMD-Boards durchgetestet wurden.
> DoA kann auch sein, also erstmal die Flare-X woanders testen oder mit jeweils einem Riegel starten.



Was meinst du mit Treffer?

Teste es mal.


----------



## cryon1c (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



GEChun schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Treffer?
> 
> Teste es mal.



Na kA was mit dem Board ist, aber praktisch ALLE RAM-Riegel müssen da mit default starten - also 2133, wenn die Flare-X also nicht tot angekommen sind, ist es das Board.


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Na kA was mit dem Board ist, aber praktisch ALLE RAM-Riegel müssen da mit default starten - also 2133, wenn die Flare-X also nicht tot angekommen sind, ist es das Board.



Das Board kann es nicht sein, alter RAM ist jetzt wieder installiert er startet.

Und der Flare X läuft auch im Intel System...


----------



## cryon1c (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



GEChun schrieb:


> Das Board kann es nicht sein, alter RAM ist jetzt wieder installiert er startet.
> 
> Und der Flare X läuft auch im Intel System...



Und wieso kann es das Board nicht sein, wenn dein funktionierender Flare-X auf dem Board nicht startet? 
Ich würde hier stark auf das Board tippen.


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wieso kann es das Board nicht sein, wenn dein funktionierender Flare-X auf dem Board nicht startet?
> Ich würde hier stark auf das Board tippen.



Wie schnell man in so einem Forum an einander vorbei rennen kann... 
Mit "Das Board kann es nicht sein" meinte ich lediglich das es keinen Fehler hat.

Übrigens gerade hab ich nur 1 Riegel Flare X drin und bin im Bios...

Nochmal mit 2 testen...


----------



## cryon1c (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



GEChun schrieb:


> Wie schnell man in so einem Forum an einander vorbei rennen kann...
> Mit "Das Board kann es nicht sein" meinte ich lediglich das es keinen Fehler hat.
> 
> Übrigens gerade hab ich nur 1 Riegel Flare X drin und bin im Bios...
> ...



Ich würde mal sagen es hat keinen offensichtlichen/kritischen Fehler, es ist nicht tot 

Aber das gezicke mit dem RAM aktuell ist definitiv nicht die Schuld der RAM-Riegel, das Board ist zickig. Ich vertraue da eher ASUS, die sind gefühlt minimal schneller und stabiler wenn es um die Kinderkrankheiten geht, dazu sind viel mehr Guides für ASUS vorhanden als für alle anderen Hersteller zusammen, tut hier aber nichts zur Sache. MSI-Boards schaffen es auch, die 3200 CL14 RAM zu befeuern.


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen es hat keinen offensichtlichen/kritischen Fehler, es ist nicht tot
> 
> Aber das gezicke mit dem RAM aktuell ist definitiv nicht die Schuld der RAM-Riegel, das Board ist zickig. Ich vertraue da eher ASUS, die sind gefühlt minimal schneller und stabiler wenn es um die Kinderkrankheiten geht, dazu sind viel mehr Guides für ASUS vorhanden als für alle anderen Hersteller zusammen, tut hier aber nichts zur Sache. MSI-Boards schaffen es auch, die 3200 CL14 RAM zu befeuern.



In der Vergangenheit hatte ich mal nen zickiges Asus X99 Board, seit dem bin ich bei MSI.
Zumal die Benchmark ergebnisse auf den MSI im direkten Vergleich bei X99 irgendwie immer besser sind...  
Auch wenn es nur 1% ist... 

Also ja nach dem der Flare X im Intel System verbaut war, geht er nun auch auf dem AMD Mainboard, auf dem ich nichts verändert habe... öhm ja okay!


----------



## cryon1c (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



GEChun schrieb:


> In der Vergangenheit hatte ich mal nen zickiges Asus X99 Board, seit dem bin ich bei MSI.
> Zumal die Benchmark ergebnisse auf den MSI im direkten Vergleich bei X99 irgendwie immer besser sind...
> Auch wenn es nur 1% ist...
> 
> Also ja nach dem der Flare X im Intel System verbaut war, geht er nun auch auf dem AMD Mainboard, auf dem ich nichts verändert habe... öhm ja okay!



Hast n zickiges Board^^ Was hast du aktuell beim Flare-X gerade eingestellt?


----------



## GEChun (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hast n zickiges Board^^ Was hast du aktuell beim Flare-X gerade eingestellt?



@ zickig, ich glaub ich wechsel wirklich noch mal auf ein X470.. 

Also im Standart rennt er bei CL 18 @ 2400Mhz.

Hab jetzt CL 14 @ 3200Mhz geladen und er startet wunderbar.


----------



## cryon1c (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*

Na geht doch. Trotzdem zu viel Ärger und RAM neu kaufen, bäh. Intel hat da irgendwie weniger probleme, wobei X99 auch zickig war.


----------



## amdahl (8. April 2018)

*AW: Optimaler RAM für Ryzen 5 2400G*



GEChun schrieb:


> Zumal die Benchmark ergebnisse auf den MSI im direkten Vergleich bei X99 irgendwie immer besser sind...
> Auch wenn es nur 1% ist...



Liegt eventuell daran dass Asus den Uncore-Takt bei X99 sehr konservativ eingestellt hat. Ein MSI hatte ich allerdings nie zum direkten Vergleich, nur andere Hersteller.


----------



## ferrum69 (18. April 2018)

*2x4 GB ?*

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------

